# The streets of Melbourne



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Melbourne looks like a phenomenal city! Great thread. 

At the same time, I've never seen so many failed architectural experiments in one place before. These are amidst a lot of fantastic historic and new buildings, and a good vernacular. I'm sure architects love being able to go nuts and do their own thing.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*King Street, Marvellous Melbourne*

Photographs taken over the past three years.

*From south-end to north-end*

*Part1*


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part2*


----------



## Barnardgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Melbourne looks amazing!!! I have the impression that it offers a great quality of life.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Barnardgirl said:


> Melbourne looks amazing!!! I have the impression that it offers a great quality of life.


Melbourne has held the title _Most Livable City_ twice already in recent years and is nearly always in the top five of that survey.

I live in the city centre and absolutely love it!


----------



## accadacca (May 6, 2008)

:eek2::applause:Wow! This is surely the best photo thread ever. Great pics, really captures the architectural style well.
Good onya Collector!:cheers2:


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone! 

A King Street aerial, notice the heart shaped plant room on the top of the building opposite the Stock Exchange.










One of my own from the Rialto.










Melbourne loves you. :lol:


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I know that theswe photos were taken a couple of months ago asa it looks like summer and we havnt had blue skies like that for a while. Nonethe less I love M Town.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Collins Street, Marvellous Melbourne*

Photographs taken over the past three years.

*From east-end to west-end*

*Part 1*
Enjoy! 



















The next four down are of Collins Place.






























































Above and next two below, interior of 101 Collins Street.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part 2*










The first thing, I think, that strikes a man who knows the three great modern cities of the world –London, Paris, New York –
and is walking observingly about Melbourne is that Melbourne is made up of curious elements.
There is something of London in her, something of Paris, something of New York, and something of her own.

_Francis William Lauderdale Adams 1884_


















Above and below, inside the Kay Craddock’s Antiquarian Bookshop at 156 Collins Street.









The Georges Building.
Georges was known as the ‘smallest department store’, or ‘the biggest little store’, or even ‘the biggest boutique’.
Sadly the store closed down in the early 1990s and made a brief comeback again in 1998 only to close down again a few years later.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part 3*




























Napier Waller mosaic on Newspaper House.




















On a weekday.










On Sunday.




































Above and the next five down are of 333 Collins Street.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part 4*


















Above and below, inside the old Stock Exchange.

















Above and below, outside the old Stock Exchange.

















Above and below, inside the old ES & A bank.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part 5*




































Le Meridien Hotel, inside the old Rialto Buildings.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Lovely photos of Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Bourke Street, Marvellous Melbourne*

Photographs taken over the past three years.

*From east-end to west-end*

*Part 1*



























Can't see the buildings for the trees.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part 2*






























































































































Art Deco style Mural Hall in Myer featuring _Napier Waller_ paintings.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part 3*


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part 4*









































































From _Walking Melbourne, The National Trust Guide to The Historic and Architectural Landmarks of Central Melbourne._

*Former Melbourne Omnibus & Tramways Building*
669 – 675 Bourke Street

FB Clapp, an American, who already ran horse-drawn ‘omnibuses’ throughout Melbourne, convinced the state government in the early 1880s to grant his company a monopoly to install a tramway system, operated by cables running under the city’s streets. Between 1886 and 1892 lines were built far out into the growing suburbs, forming one of the largest cable tram systems in the world, and the basis for today’s tram network. Twentyman & Askew designed these offices as headquarters for the company in a simple red brick Gothic Revival style in 1891.









From _Walking Melbourne_
The National Trust guide to the historic and architectural landmarks of central Melbourne.

*Former Mail Exchange*
164-200 Spencer Street, Cnr Bourke Street

This is a stylish example of the massive grandeur of the first phase of Classical revival as practiced in America, known as the Beaux-Arts. Completed in 1917, it is one of the earliest such examples in Melbourne, and was designed by the first Commonwealth Government Architect, John Smith Murdoch. The reception and distribution of mail was made more efficient by its location near Spencer Street Station, to which it is connected via a tunnel.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

A photograph I took back in 1982. 
Facing east up Bourke Street with Parliament House in view.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Lonsdale Street, Marvellous Melbourne *

Photographs taken over the past three years.

*From east-end to west-end *

*Part1*






















































































































Above and below, Wunderkammer’s chamber of wonders, 439 Lonsdale Street, one of my favourite shops in the city. Imagine walking into a museum and finding that everything is for sale.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part 4*

*Victoria Barracks*










Significant war trophies on show in front of the Victoria Barracks are two muzzle-loading guns captured from the Russians in 1854 during the Crimean War, and two German guns captured in World War I during 1918, one taken on the Western Front, the other in Palestine.



















*Melburnian Apartments*










*Freshwater Place*




























*Crown Casino*


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Great shots Pete; a beautiful overview of Melbourne and there's still so much to show!


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

excellent


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part 5*

*Melbourne Exhibition Centre*



















One must also add that The Melbourne Exhibition Centre is fondly called ‘Jeff’s Shed’ as well, due to being one of Jeff Kennett’s pet projects when he was premier of the state.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, that is HUGE and getting bigger. We don't even have a shed to call a convention centre :lol:


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice photos of the Barracks. Apparently every time the fire balls go off at Crown they use $3,000 worth of gas and I think that was per ball of fire. Not too sure though..


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*The Docklands*































































































































So much more to photograph down the track.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

JUST EXCELLENT


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Melbourne has at least 2 major 'jewels' in it's crown...Southbank and the Docklands/Victoria Harbour....gotta luv it.....:cheers:


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ Thanks for the comments all. 

*Along St Kilda Road*


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Waking down *Victoria Street*, one finds him or herself coming across the Carlton Gardens, featuring *The Royal Exhibition Building* (REB)....














































....And the *Melbourne Museum*.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

A little further up Victoria Street one finds *The Eastern Hill Fire Station* (Melbourne Fire Museum).





































Tower with city in the background


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ I would love to have the fire station as my house  loft style living at its best.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ I know what you mean, and add your own little observation deck with telescope as well, way cool!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Just around the corner on Gisborne Street, you find the mighty *St. Patrick's Cathedral*.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Walking down Franklin Street you come across the *Melbourne Terrace Apartments*.


















































































This is also my home.. 

The interior.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I LOVE YA HOME! so tre'chique!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

The view from my balcony.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

STUNNING home ... is the Le Corb Chaise and Barcelona Chair real ?


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Nice home Collector.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

SYDNEY said:


> STUNNING home ... is the Le Corb Chaise and Barcelona Chair real ?


I wouldn't have it any other way. 
Some people spend money on cars, we spend it on furniture and art.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

The Collector said:


> I wouldn't have it any other way.
> Some people spend money on cars, we spend it on furniture and art.


I am so proud of you  .... soooooo Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Walking down Swanston Street to *Birrarung Marr Park*.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

A little further down the park, along the banks of the Yarra River you come across the former *Olympic Pool* used in the 1956 Melbourne Olympics.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Heading back down towards the city is the view of Southbank and Princes Bridge.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

At night around the same area.


----------



## Dockside (Jun 16, 2008)

Dear Mr Collector. Your photo essay is just sublime,ive have spent many a day just getting lost in your workThank god we have someone like you too show the world that Melbourne is No second city to any other, and your old photos of Melbournes bygone days has given me untold joy :banana: anger:bash: & sorrowhno: If only they would rebuild some of them ie..CMLB,APA & Federal Coffee Palace for starters.They could re-build them to suit todays needs buy makeing them bigger & better:banana::banana::cheers:Just fanciful dreaming i know,but may be one day


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Lol, I think I have a fan! :lol:
Thanks, I hope I can keep entertaining and pleasing you with my threads and posts.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Just off Little Collins Street in Ridgway Place, you come across this little jewel, Monaco House, the Honorary Consul of Monaco, the first to be granted naming rights outside Monaco.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW ... now THAT is my cup of tea


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Didnt even know it existed I am so impressed!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ Deconstructivism at its best, you should check it out, it's next to the rear of The Melbourne Club.
You wont be disappointed.


----------



## Dockside (Jun 16, 2008)

:dance::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::cucumber::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::dizzy::dizzy::tongue4::carrot:


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ Lol, another fan. :lol: 
Thanks, much appreciated! :colgate:


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Walking along the banks of the Yarra River.*

*Part 1*


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Part 2*


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

So much variety and so much choice .... two of the things that I LOVE about melbourne. Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ Always a pleasure, thanks.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

The view north from Southbank.


----------

